# Exporting honey to Europe



## lappe001 (Mar 28, 2018)

Dear beeks, 
I'm a beekeeper from Mexico who has been growing in size in the last years, reaching 2019 with nearly 100 hives. I'm willing to explore exporting honey to Europe in an effort to accommodate my production in better paying markets.
I would like to know if you guys could orientate me about the honey import / export process to Germany, where can I check current wholesale prices and who / what factores fix and impact those prices. I don't know if this thread is in the right forum, I would really appreciate any help. 
Cheers!
F.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

I do not know specifically about Germany. But for most countries you contact their customs department and find out what are the requirements for that country to accept honey. They will tell you such things as labelling, traceability, residual miticide levels, or whatever requirement the particular country has. If you can meet the requirements you are free to contact potential customers in the country to arrange a sale. 

Honey branded from Mexico could appeal to a segment of European people.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is a place to start evaluating how complicated exporting to the EU (including Germany) will be for you:
https://www.cbi.eu/market-information/honey-sweeteners/buyer-requirements/


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Due to the possibility of American Foulbrood I was under the impression it could not be imported. When I flew into Paris 7-8 years ago there was a huge wall notice saying do not bring in honey from the US do to possible disease introduction. Considering they're all part fo the same continent and organization (EU) I'd assume they're all of a similar mindset.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Germany imports about 75,000 tons of honey a year. Most of it comes from inner Europe, but also Mexico, Argentina, Ukraine and so on. So there already is a lot of honey imported from Mexico. I would recommend to get in contact with those beekeepers in Mexico, who already sell it overseas.


----------

